# Small ground dwelling lizards?



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Could comebody give me example of small ground dwelling lizards as i prefer them to Big or arboreal lizards..don't know why but i just prefer small ground dwellers, so yeah any examples will be appreciated :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

a slow worm :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Leopard gecko, African fat tail gecko, a monkey tailed monkey  Berber Skinks, A fast worm and a slow worm


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

monkey tailed monkey?
what you on about??


Loads of species of skinks are small n erm.. ground dwelling.
Cannot think of much else that are grounddwelling and small.. uros [some sp] sungazers?
Plated lizards but they arent small but there may be smaller species of them.
Ofocurse the eyelid geckos like leos.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Havent you heard the Monkey Tailed Monkey lizard new lizard thats been found some dodgey geeza came up with the name.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Orange spotted agamas are great little ground dwellers, don't get too big either.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

beardies are ground dwelling and that monkey lizard that SC mentioned. Link the article for em


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Tops said:


> beardies are ground dwelling and that monkey lizard that SC mentioned. Link the article for em


Ill have to find it again I think if you google it will come up


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Collareds are a good little ground dwelling lizard.. not that handable.. but fun to watch.. 

Liz


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

desert horned lizards are cuteeeezz lol
:grin1:


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Thanks guys! :no1: Any more small gecko species you can think of apart from leo's or fat tailed??


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

sand geckos
i think frog eyed geckos
:grin1:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I guess collards are ground dwelling, think of them more semi arboreal.
Lots of the agamas you rarely or never see captive bred are nice and small and atleast mostly groun dwelling, red head, yellow head, sinai agamas, loooads.
Its good to go with sumit different.


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Yeah i think that's what i'm looking for actually..something different..you know something people don't usually have, but at the same time something which is ideal as a pet and a breeze to care for. :smile:


----------



## Asian_Water_Dragon (Apr 11, 2007)

:lol2: @ 'MONKEY TAILED MONKEY'










Look theres a monkey with a tail and another monkey on his tail. 'I KNOW WAT I WILL CALL IT!!!!'.........

'A MONKEY TAILED MONKEY'

:lol2:


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Lol i actually thought u were telling the truth about a new species called the monkey tailed monkey!!


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Stenos...


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

lace monitors grow not very big
look em up and theyre size
tiny things
:grin1:


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Lace Monitors grow up to 1.5 - 2 metres..Last time i checked that's not small!! :O


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

leelee862 said:


> Lace Monitors grow up to 1.5 - 2 metres..Last time i checked that's not small!! :O


:lol2: i agree
:grin1:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Asian_Water_Dragon said:


> :lol2: @ 'MONKEY TAILED MONKEY'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

cjreptiles said:


> Stenos...


i second that there small georgious and great fun to watch.

Jay


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

leopard geckos, theyre good beginners too!


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

When i say small i mean steno kinda small. Plus i'm getting some more steno's soon, love em! Also no more suggestions like leo's or beardies or anything like that please!!!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

you tried the smaller of the gecko species?


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Yeah i've searched and searched but can't seem to find anywhere that like gives me a list of small 'pet' lizards..therefore i made this thread to see what all of you could tell me:lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i like small lizards too..you're like me!! but i only do small geckos lol


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

I do prefer gecko's! So any suggestions?? Oh yeah hows the list and caresheets comin on?? :no1:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

my database is getting bigger by the minute, ive clocked 362 species in the past two months...its getting hard to keep up!!

as for suggestions, the genus Sphaerodactylus are officially the smallest members of the gecko world. Lepidoblepharis sanctaemartae is said to be the smallest (1.5 inches) but I've been checking up on availability and I haven't found one as yet - I'm still looking but it does give an indicator of how long it will take lol. 

If you want to go for something easier to find then the reef/ashy geckos get to about 2-3 inches and ive seen quite a few of those bopping around (but then again im very sad and spend 18 hours of each day researching geckos).

Tropiocolotes are worth a shot....i think they're about 3-4 inches long


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Wicked..that's a lot of geckos lol have you tried GeckoList.com - Your guide to everything gecko.? i was on it the other day and its got information on about 1100 different species of gecko :no1: and thanks i'll look em up now!!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ive got a good few lol but imma try that definitely!! I only like the rare ones...im rubbish lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

bloomin eck leelee there is a lot on there!! shame they dont have more info, oh well suppose thats what im supposed to do lol


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

agamas(starred or orange spotted) very small animals that do accept occassional handling but can only comment on stars as only ones ive kept
plated lizards are quite small at 45cm
skinks..berbers,sun,fire..all good colourful lizards


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> I guess collards are ground dwelling, think of them more semi arboreal.


The term for "rock dwelling" species, which applies to all but one species of collared is "saxicolous", meaning literally that it lives or grows amongst the rocks. Often found in canyons, rocky desert, low mountain regions places like that


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

hehe yeah jenna it will keep ya busy for a bit :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

leelee862 said:


> hehe yeah jenna it will keep ya busy for a bit :Na_Na_Na_Na:


yep thanks for that lol


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

i've come across a few pictures of some cool small lizards..for example the red tail lizard and the new mexican whiptail have taken my fancy but can't find much information on them. Also don't think you can keep them as 'pets'  cool though never the less 8)


----------



## Idris (Nov 28, 2006)

tropiocolates are lovely simple to look after, and mine lay for England, though none have hatched as yet, I must admit, I wasn't sure when I got them, as they are so small, but they are braveand curious little critters and have seriously stolen a place in my heart. My other smallish ground lizards are chondodactylus and they are gorgeous, though they eat like pigs. Some of the cytrodactyus stay small, and they are lovely (though quite shy) - most seem to like to climb some aswell, (though not too high). I think this list is going to be huge  we all have our favs.


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Thanks, will look them up now!


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Dwarf sungazers are very small (well, around 5-6" total length) African lizards that like warm, arid conditions. Theyre quite cheap (usually around £10 or so), and very hardy like most plateds. You could get a small colony going and watch them all interact with each other! They are mostly terrestrial, though they like rocks etc to climb on and hide in. I dont know how they are with handling though.

Small skinks like the berbers or sandfish would have been my other suggestion.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Has anyone mentioned Tribolonotus (crocodile skinks) yet?


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Just searched crocodile skinks on google and wow they're cool 8)


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

leelee862 said:


> Just searched crocodile skinks on google and wow they're cool 8)


Yeah, very cool looking. Not too hard to keep either and generally okay to handle.


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Yeah they sound really cool, do have any idea how much one would cost?


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

leelee862 said:


> Yeah they sound really cool, do have any idea how much one would cost?


Around £50-60.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

there a bit more expensive than that arnt they? about 100-120?


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Pretty exensive then..worth it though..they're too cool 8)


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> there a bit more expensive than that arnt they? about 100-120?


£60 at The Reptile Zone in Bristol.


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Ahhh right, do you need to ring in to make an order??


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

spider gecko's mate... now they are cool... i would like to get a breeding pair


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

They're hard to get hold of though arn't they?


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

aint too sure mate... ive seen a few advertised over the past few months


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

leelee862 said:


> Ahhh right, do you need to ring in to make an order??


I guess so. Their website is Untitled Document


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Cool..cheers mate!


----------



## Idris (Nov 28, 2006)

croc skinks are beautiful, but to warn you you hardly ever see them, when you do it is great, but they are very shy and very fast when they are running to hide from you. Though I like my skinks I do prefer my reps to be seen every now and then :smile:.


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Yeah me too..although all my reps like to hide away most of the time


----------

